# Tell Us Things that Made you Laugh Recently



## Raiden (Jun 23, 2019)

-I received a 1:30AM Facebook friend request from a fellow intern at a law firm I work for.
-A friend of mine was dancing down the street in front of everyone while we partied yesterday.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Skye (Jun 23, 2019)

Oh I've laughed a ton just on tweets. Articles by gaming journalists and such. The whole Tifa's breasts thing has been very comical.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Lord Valgaav (Jun 23, 2019)



Reactions: Like 1 | Neutral 1


----------



## Kisaitaparadise (Jun 23, 2019)




----------



## Skylar (Jun 23, 2019)

Lord Valgaav said:


>


----------



## Raiden (Jun 23, 2019)

Lord Valgaav said:


>



Lol imagine being tied up and seeing that whole situation unfold  .


----------



## Skye (Jun 23, 2019)

And I Oop... 

Such a funny meme.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Francyst (Jun 24, 2019)

I was fixing something while my little sister was watching some live dating tv show or something. It was just funny how they were talking like they were making business deals but what really got me was when this girl was feeling this guy and the guy was like "Would you be okay with getting to know me while I get to know other girls too?" 

Go to 15:30
can you timestamp on a phone?

Reactions: Funny 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Lord Valgaav (Jul 8, 2019)

Just saw this on tv. Was this nibba seriously trying to convince us on that answer?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Yamato (Jul 9, 2019)

Can’t recall any good laughs as of recent. 
Just minor chuckles or laughs here and there. 
Though I recall being close to having a good one when I was dead tired and was watching him some sort of YT video that made me laugh more than it should couple months ago.


----------



## Sunrider (Jul 11, 2019)

Just now:

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rej (Jul 29, 2019)

I am laughing at my brasilian gamer friends, because they inspire me to do shit, like small video clips, they even inspire my to speak portuguese. lol.


----------



## Aphrodite (Jul 29, 2019)

Nothing atm.


----------



## Mider T (Jul 29, 2019)

Many NF posts, memories, things on the internet.  It's easy to smile.


----------



## Aphrodite (Jul 29, 2019)

Smiling is the best antidote.


----------



## Son Goku (Jul 29, 2019)

Mider T said:


> Many NF posts, memories, things on the internet.  It's easy to smile.



*Spoiler*: __

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Dark Wanderer (Jul 29, 2019)

A former co-worker took a video clip of a song we loved hearing at work when we did weekends together. I miss that crazy old guy so much.


----------



## Smoke (Jul 30, 2019)

I went to my cousin's work, and his coworkers were roasting him over something dumb he did. It was so dumb, that other branches were calling in to see if he was retarded.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Bakapandaccvv (Jul 30, 2019)

Laughing in a good way, coming back and seeing a bunch of names I remember from years ago


----------



## Flame (Jul 30, 2019)

Your sig


----------



## Bakapandaccvv (Jul 30, 2019)

This :v


----------



## kire (Aug 3, 2019)

The Crotch Monster...

That's what I call what I saw a couple of weeks ago.  It was a hot and steamy night in south central Texas. I was out and about and decided to stop at the Dollar Tree to get my dog some treats. It's fairly late around 9:00pm and the line to the cashier is long.  Of course there was only one lady working and moving as low as molasses. So I'm in line, there are three people ahead and behind me. I listen as the young people behind me talk about all the cool stuff they found and how the wish they had a dollar tree in Canyon lake. I watch as the young lady in front of me scrolls through her phone looking at Facebook and such. God I was so bored. Then, as I look around, the lady in front of me reaches behind her and pulls her shorts out of her butt. No one likes a wedgie I get it, but she was wearing cutoff jean shorts. I was like _that's something I don't really see too many people do in public, but whatever. _Then a minute later, I see her do it again. I'm thinking, _seriously twice? Maybe she has a swimsuit or something that keeps creeping up there.  _Another minute goes by, then, I see her start scratching her, for lack of a better word, "na-na".  I'm like, _what the hell._. A few more seconds goes by, she's got one hand on the phone and I see her other hand reach underneath the shorts in her crotch and pull out the offending garment. I start looking around and Noone is seeing this but me. A few more seconds go by, she reaches in again, but this time starts scratching the snatch under her shorts.  _Holy shit, _ I thought. _Maybe I should tell her where the feminine hygiene isle is.  Maybe she has a nasty yeast infection..maybe she has crabs...maybe she's just gross._  It's finally her turn in line. I see her start touching everything with the offensive hand. All I can think now is, _please don't let her pay with cash!_ Thankfully she used her card and took her sweet as time digging in her purse and leaving. My mind was blown, _did that really just happen.  
One wedgie fix is understandable..but I dont know, maybe I was raised different.  that sort of thing needs to be done in private..right?_
All I could do as I walked to my car was laugh to myself as the crotch monster slowly disappeared into the night.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Velvet (Aug 3, 2019)

*Things that made me laugh today...hmm..

Well my rabbit looks like a loaf of bread when she sleeps!  She is very round and fluffy!

My friend has a new puppy and they came to visit me with the puppy at the salon today! That made me laugh!

Uhhhhh...I got told I sneeze cutely, that also made me giggle *


----------



## Aphrodite (Aug 4, 2019)

This


----------



## WorldsStrongest (Aug 4, 2019)

Dis


----------



## A Optimistic (Aug 4, 2019)




----------



## Raiden (Aug 4, 2019)

lol inner four year old laughed so hard at this:



Flame said:


> Your sig



Lmao glad you like it! Hope to see you in the contest


----------



## Aphrodite (Aug 5, 2019)

Just now

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Aphrodite (Aug 5, 2019)

This one had me in tears.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## YachiruUnohana12 (Aug 5, 2019)

Steph said:


> This one had me in tears.


I can really relate

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Prince Vegeta (Aug 6, 2019)

I have been watching a lot of scammer  videos on youtube lately and this remix has made me laugh a lot

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Francyst (Aug 8, 2019)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mider T (Aug 9, 2019)

My last rep message

*Leviticus 20:15-16 If a man has sex with an animal, he must be put to death, and the animal must be killed. If a woman presents herself to a male animal to have intercourse with it, she and the animal must both be put to death.*


----------



## Lord Valgaav (Aug 11, 2019)




----------



## Aphrodite (Aug 11, 2019)




----------



## Aphrodite (Aug 12, 2019)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Raiden (Aug 12, 2019)

Haha I can relate to this. Felt this way when I moved into a new home a few years ago.


----------



## Soul (Aug 13, 2019)




----------



## Irene (Aug 14, 2019)




----------



## Yamato (Aug 16, 2019)

Dunno if this counts but, last night at TKD I asked Master to fix my shoulder. It's been giving me problems again lately. He's also an acupressure and acupuncture doc so he just checked the areas in question around my shoulder blade. As soon as he applied some pressure I started laughing in pain. I ended up rolling on the floor like a taquito after a few seconds each time he presses on my back


----------



## Francyst (Aug 17, 2019)

I don't know why I found this funnier the more I replayed it


----------



## Stonaem (Aug 21, 2019)

*Proverbs 27v3:
"Stone is heavy and sand a burden, but 
provocation by a fool is heavier than 
both. "
*


----------



## Yamato (Aug 21, 2019)

My dog made a long fart last night


----------



## Lew (Aug 21, 2019)

That Peter Crouch podcast, had me in stitches on my run the other night


----------



## Raiden (Aug 22, 2019)

Professor did a live poll about something to see what my law class would say goal a hypothetical situation. A few people trolled it lol.


----------



## Yamato (Aug 22, 2019)

I think one of the Conan 25 eps where he was a cop for a night at the NBC building


----------



## Raiden (Aug 27, 2019)

Two people erupted into uncontrollable laughter outside my house. I could hear through the window.


----------



## Mider T (Aug 27, 2019)

Joe Rogan impersonating OJ Simpson.  Everytime I hear him say "Hello Twitter World!" in that voice I just fuckin lose it.


----------



## Gunners (Aug 27, 2019)

Sticks and Stones. Peak Chappelle.


----------



## Gunners (Aug 27, 2019)

Mider T said:


> Joe Rogan impersonating OJ Simpson.  Everytime I hear him say "Hello Twitter World!" in that voice I just fuckin lose it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Yamato (Aug 27, 2019)

Especially starting at 6:20 and 6:37
"WHAT HO! WHAT IS THAT DEMONRY!?"
"Show them why our life expectancy is only 39"


----------



## Mider T (Aug 27, 2019)

The guy thinks Twitter is IG and hilarious.


----------



## Yamato (Sep 1, 2019)

Right now



At the end, "There's cold stuff coming"


----------



## Aphrodite (Sep 1, 2019)




----------



## Aphrodite (Sep 2, 2019)




----------



## Yamato (Sep 4, 2019)




----------



## Yamato (Sep 5, 2019)

Needed a good laugh tonight and found this


@A Optimistic
Thanks for that

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Flame (Sep 6, 2019)

So I was out with friends today and we ended up talking about how lucky some of us were during High School. Obviously i'm the bragger type so I started bragging on how untouchable I am and that no one can do anything to me. We parked the car and here I am feeling all high and mighty. Then as soon as I open the door and leave the car, a bird literally dropped a deuce on me (wtf karma?).

Anyway, I didn't find it funny whatsoever but my friends were rolling on the floor laughing, so there's that...


----------



## Raiden (Sep 6, 2019)

A girl was yelling outside today and someone said, "Shut up Stacey!" Oh the joys of living with undergraduates lmao.


----------



## Yamato (Sep 9, 2019)




----------



## Raiden (Sep 19, 2019)




----------



## Yamato (Sep 21, 2019)




----------



## RBL (Oct 14, 2019)




----------



## Yamato (Oct 16, 2019)

My friend and I in Japan and her turning around to find that I disappeared Zoro style. 
I was following the wrong person for like a minute before I realized it wasn't her


----------



## Swarmy (Oct 17, 2019)

This... Funny thing is I haven't played Morrowind since high school...


----------



## SoulFire (Oct 17, 2019)

This past weekend we were at my hubby's 50th high school reunion. The band was playing lots of sixties music and one tall skinny fella took the floor with his Mrs. and started doing the craziest struts and gyrations that I just couldn't help laughing. He was across the yard (this reunion was at a shuffleboard court  ) and the music was loud so he never heard or saw me laughing but I just couldn't help it! A near seventy year old man doing his best Mick Jagger was just too funny!! Elaine on Seinfeld had nothing on this guy!!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Yamato (Oct 28, 2019)




----------



## jesusus (Oct 28, 2019)

Me


----------



## Francyst (Nov 24, 2019)




----------



## JJ Baloney (Nov 25, 2019)

The Ghost Stories dub.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Prince Vegeta (Nov 30, 2019)




----------



## Dark Wanderer (Nov 30, 2019)




----------



## UtahCrip (Nov 30, 2019)

some slob tried to shoot me but his gun jammed. laughed and gave him some hot ones.


----------



## Lulu (Dec 3, 2019)

Anything from NF alley


----------



## Catamount (Dec 4, 2019)

I have reread Old Xian One Day 
Imma weebo


----------



## mali (Dec 4, 2019)




----------



## Brian (Dec 5, 2019)




----------



## Yamato (Dec 5, 2019)

Tonight at TKD when the others were exchanging vacation stories.


----------



## Mider T (Dec 5, 2019)

This


----------



## Lord Valgaav (Dec 6, 2019)

I hate you so much, Brian.


----------



## Mider T (Dec 6, 2019)

Lord Valgaav said:


>


@Esdese


----------



## Djomla (Dec 6, 2019)

Tropic Thunder.


----------



## Lord Valgaav (Dec 6, 2019)

Mider T said:


> @Esdese



Was that Sam dancing?


----------



## Esdese (Dec 6, 2019)

Mider T said:


> @Esdese



@Santi delete his rep


----------



## Gerjaffers786 (Dec 6, 2019)

I laugh at funny thoughts


----------



## Deleted member 161031 (Dec 7, 2019)

Yesterday I remembered Robot Chicken and had to check the videos in YouTube.


----------



## Yamato (Dec 12, 2019)

So my phone carrier's visual voice-mail app transcribes voice-mails.
I got a message from a Chinese robo scam caller and this is what was transcribed



> Charlene she's really ugly twenty nine five Gene. I thought you might line Jim going Hashine. Please call Kylee ... probably should well windy and cold you know the phone call know when he actually she's really oakley you and see I am not seeing. I am not quite lincoln only Hashine.


----------



## Catamount (Dec 13, 2019)

Yamato said:


> So my phone carrier's visual voice-mail app transcribes voice-mails.
> I got a message from a Chinese robo scam caller and this is what was transcribed


Imagine working in customer support and actually receiving messages like this as legitimate issues describing they cannot log into their account or want to add paid service


----------



## Lord Valgaav (Dec 14, 2019)




----------



## Jim (Dec 15, 2019)

The eternal agony that is life causes me to laugh to hide the pain
j/k


----------



## Lord Valgaav (Dec 15, 2019)

Jim said:


> The eternal agony that is life causes me to laugh to hide the pain
> j/k


----------



## Francyst (Feb 10, 2020)




----------



## Subarashii (Feb 10, 2020)

Francyst said:


>


Why are they just using pudding?


----------



## Mider T (Feb 10, 2020)




----------



## Yamato (Mar 5, 2020)

The subtitles are the best


----------



## Yamato (Mar 17, 2020)

@Onomatopoeia thanks for sharing that.


----------



## Stonaem (Apr 19, 2020)

The thought of various villains doing voice covers for various songs, particularly Obito and Vilgax switching in for Rick Ross in Thug Cry: "I proceed with a plan, weed in my hand . . "


----------



## Ayala (Apr 19, 2020)

Last thing i laughed about was the video of this one kid who was filming himself with his phone while singing a song and running, at some point he banged his head against the angle of the door so hard he almost knocked himself out.


----------



## Sufex (Apr 20, 2020)

Ayala said:


> Last thing i laughed about was the video of this one kid who was filming himself with his phone while singing a song and running, at some point he banged his head against the angle of the door so hard he almost knocked himself out.


That sounds painful as hell


----------



## Yamato (Jul 7, 2020)




----------



## Yamato (Jul 19, 2020)

Just now


----------



## Swarmy (Jul 19, 2020)




----------



## Yamato (Jul 19, 2020)

Holy crud 
Climbing up like that


----------



## Mider T (Jul 19, 2020)




----------



## Swarmy (Jul 19, 2020)

Yamato said:


> Holy crud
> Climbing up like that


Those buttcheeks though... Oh man!


----------



## Raiden (Jul 19, 2020)

lmao I can't believe he did this.


----------



## Mysticreader (Jul 19, 2020)




----------



## Yamato (Jul 23, 2020)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Francyst (Jul 23, 2020)

So random


----------



## JJ Baloney (Jul 25, 2020)

This thread:


----------



## Francyst (Jul 28, 2020)




----------



## Yamato (Jul 29, 2020)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Yamato (Aug 2, 2020)




----------



## Yamato (Aug 3, 2020)




----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Aug 3, 2020)

This game of thrones clip that's probably a spoiler for a show that everyone else hates now...


----------



## Subarashii (Aug 3, 2020)

Francyst said:


> So random


Reminds me of:


----------



## Mael (Aug 3, 2020)

Raw comedy right here.

I recommend having captions and a Wingdings translator handy.


----------



## Mysticreader (Aug 5, 2020)

I enjoyed this one


----------



## Yamato (Aug 5, 2020)

This is... well


----------



## Yamato (Aug 13, 2020)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Mael (Aug 16, 2020)

Anything that wasn't Star Trek: Lower Decks.


----------



## Yamato (Mar 5, 2021)

This had me

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Gerjaffers786 (Mar 14, 2021)

Funny things in Movies.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sloan (Mar 14, 2021)

A couple of scenes in Agents of Shield.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Delta Shell (Mar 14, 2021)

Seeing a funny rating on a post and knowing it was Jim before I checked.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 5


----------



## Dragon D Xebec (Mar 14, 2021)

Charlotte Tablet tanked Electro Shock better than Zoro

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## savior2005 (Mar 14, 2021)

One of my friends is always complaining about money and not having much of it. He told me he's buying a $1,000+ phone. I just paused and laughed at hearing that while shaking my head.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Sloan (Mar 14, 2021)

savior2005 said:


> One of my friends is always complaining about money and not having much of it. He told me he's buying a $1,000+ phone. I just paused and laughed at hearing that while shaking my head.


My screens been cracked for over 6 months and I still haven’t fixed it(can still see everything), got an Iphone 8 atm seux like 4 generations behind :c

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Delta Shell (Mar 14, 2021)

savior2005 said:


> One of my friends is always complaining about money and not having much of it. He told me he's buying a $1,000+ phone. I just paused and laughed at hearing that while shaking my head.


I have a friend like this.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## savior2005 (Mar 14, 2021)

Sloan said:


> My screens been cracked for over 6 months and I still haven’t fixed it(can still see everything), got an Iphone 8 atm seux like 4 generations behind :c


I have a galaxy s7 edge, which was given to me by a friend in 2018, because the screen was cracked. Never bothered repairing it as it was still functional. Have had it ever since. Gets the job done for me. Will probably continue to use it until it is unusable. 

Just the way i live i guess, i go for the most frugal choices (drive a corolla, buy cheap healthy food high in quantity like eggs/milk/bread)

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## trance (Mar 14, 2021)

giving meme names to my characters in rpgs

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Subarashii (Mar 15, 2021)

Conan is legit super likeable.  His wife is very lucky 
I could watch his vids all day

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Yamato (Mar 23, 2021)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Subarashii (Mar 23, 2021)

dr_shadow said:


> In modern Chinese there are about 3000 characters in active use, meaning that there is something like 3000^2 = 9 million possible names. But of course, not all combinations are actually used, because some would be offensive (e.g. "Dog Fart") and others meaningless (e.g. "Chopstick Liver").


Something about shadow saying "dog fart" and "chopstick liver" is making me crack up

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## 海外ニキ (Mar 23, 2021)

How this ended in the most pathetic way possible.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Francyst (Apr 4, 2021)

The first part

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Subarashii (Apr 5, 2021)

Subarashii said:


> Something about shadow saying "dog fart" and "chopstick liver" is making me crack up


I came back here to see the new posts and just laughed at my old post again

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Sequester (Apr 5, 2021)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Subarashii (Apr 6, 2021)

Poor lil bebe tho 
He need a hug

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Subarashii (Apr 6, 2021)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Subarashii (Apr 8, 2021)

I'M THE ONLY PERSON KEEPING THIS THREAD ALIVE

Reactions: Like 1 | Friendly 1


----------



## Jim (Apr 8, 2021)

higurashi gou ep 15 between the 11 and 12 minute mark

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Subarashii (Apr 9, 2021)

Jim said:


> higurashi gou ep 15 between the 11 and 12 minute mark


Link or it didn't happen

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jim (Apr 9, 2021)

Subarashii said:


> Link or it didn't happen


i'd like to, but it's hard to link something so specific on a video that always gets taken down

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jim (Apr 10, 2021)

i recently remembered this

Right in the kisser!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Karasu (Apr 12, 2021)

Was bitching about someone lying at work and my friend introduced me to the saying - there are only three things that never lie: children, drunks, and yoga pants.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Raiden (Apr 14, 2021)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Jim (Apr 17, 2021)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Zoro D Goat (Apr 17, 2021)

Steve Harvey: Name something that follows the word "Pork."

Will: >> Upine.

Porkupine.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Jim (Apr 18, 2021)

i especially like the first reply

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Subarashii (Apr 19, 2021)

SOMEONE COPYRIGHTED THAT VIDEO
What a bastard


Zoro D Goat said:


> Steve Harvey: Name something that follows the word "Pork."
> 
> Will: >> Upine.
> 
> Porkupine.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Zoro D Goat (Apr 19, 2021)

Subarashii said:


> SOMEONE COPYRIGHTED THAT VIDEO
> What a bastard


Lmao. Steve Harvey's reaction is always priceless xD.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Apr 19, 2021)

I personally think that _Beavis and Butthead_ is one of the most crude and vulgar series to ever exist, but I have often seen the image of them struggling to not laugh, and I was wondering about the context of that image, so I researched it, and found this video:


Although I would never watch that series, I must admit that that scene was very hilarious.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ЯƎWO⅃ᖷ (Apr 25, 2021)

"jealous of what? your ugly leather pants?"

the little reads on this show send me

Reactions: Funny 1 | Friendly 1


----------



## ЯƎWO⅃ᖷ (May 3, 2021)

@aiyanah telling me 2007 is an OG join date

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Sequester (May 6, 2021)

this shit had me weak not even gon hold you

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Yamato (May 15, 2021)

How did I miss this

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Yamato (May 19, 2021)




----------



## Valgrind (May 19, 2021)

@Atlantic Storm's CV

it is a good cv

just the one line made me laugh


----------



## Eros (Jun 5, 2021)

A cartoon called The Ducktators. It was totally inappropriate.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Yamato (Jun 8, 2021)

I’m dying


----------



## Rajeman (Jun 8, 2021)



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Yamato (Jun 15, 2021)




----------



## Yamato (Jun 15, 2021)

That’s pretty smooth walking and running and that jump

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Jim (Jun 15, 2021)



Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## ЯƎWO⅃ᖷ (Jun 16, 2021)

"When you just bought a game and you started with a ranked match"

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Subarashii (Jun 23, 2021)

I don't know why this AI created remake of All Star by Smash Mouth is cracking me up


----------



## Yamato (Jun 25, 2021)

I don’t know why but this makes me feel sad and nostalgic. 
I discovered Conan just about four years ago or maybe bit longer. Great dude and hilarious. Loved watching remotes of him and especially Conan without borders. Gonna miss him on his late night shows.


----------



## Yamato (Jun 25, 2021)

Gonna miss Aaron too and Jordan


----------



## Yamato (Jun 28, 2021)




----------



## Yamato (Jun 28, 2021)




----------



## Rebel (Jul 5, 2021)

I have nothing to post unless someone can make me laugh.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Elsa (Jul 6, 2021)

Ppl rushing for a vaccine that doesn't work just so they can travel or go to the restaurant.  

Basically:

-Experts: "Ok, vaccines don't protect you from the virus as you still can be infected, you also still can transmit it, and last but no least it don't prevent you from severe forms if you have comorbidities and/or are old. In other words, it doesn't work. But YOU MUST be vaccinated beacause."

-Ppl: "Yeahhhh! Let's all get that super vaccine!"

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Rebel (Jul 7, 2021)

Elsa said:


> Ppl rushing for a vaccine that doesn't work just so they can travel or go to the restaurant.
> 
> Basically:
> 
> ...


Thank you

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## trance (Jul 10, 2021)



Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Jim (Jul 10, 2021)

ok i need context

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Skyfall (Jul 10, 2021)

Jim said:


> ok i need context




jk lol

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Subarashii (Jul 22, 2021)




----------



## reiatsuflow (Jul 22, 2021)

Yamato wasn't joking about his conan clips.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## ЯƎWO⅃ᖷ (Jul 22, 2021)

my own post 

gotta enjoy your own material sometimes

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Yamato (Aug 1, 2021)

Poor Aaron

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ЯƎWO⅃ᖷ (Aug 6, 2021)

this guy reminds me of mr bean

there's another version of him sitting there with the broken umbrella for the first part of the memorial

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Yamato (Aug 7, 2021)

"Did you secretly want me to play with your crotch area?" 
"UH HUH YEAH!"  
I'm dying


----------



## Raiden (Aug 12, 2021)




----------



## Jim (Aug 12, 2021)

My mom was explaining again how cats turn demonic at night

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Yamato (Aug 16, 2021)




----------



## Swarmy (Aug 16, 2021)

The economy.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Swarmy (Aug 16, 2021)

Scratch that... The job market.

Yes.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## ЯƎWO⅃ᖷ (Aug 23, 2021)

my nephew is two and a half and learned to stand by the stairs and incessantly call my name the annoying way my parents do

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Yamato (Sep 22, 2021)



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Jim (Sep 22, 2021)

Yamato said:


>


lol these guys are great

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Jim (Sep 27, 2021)




----------



## Subarashii (Nov 22, 2021)



Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Subarashii (Dec 9, 2021)



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## ЯƎWO⅃ᖷ (Dec 9, 2021)

getting called tsundere

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## TabascoPrivatee17 (Dec 12, 2021)

ЯƎWO⅃ᖷ said:


> getting called tsundere


how did it happen?


----------



## TabascoPrivatee17 (Dec 12, 2021)

Today, many things, but I say this poor diver is high at the list.


----------



## ЯƎWO⅃ᖷ (Dec 13, 2021)

TabascoPrivatee17 said:


> how did it happen?



i'll tell you if you tell me if you're a dupe account


----------



## Mider T (Dec 13, 2021)

Undertaker said:


> Imagine being trapped in a theater and forced to watch some rus wannabe blockbusters all night
> 
> 
> or comedies


The trailers that Undertaker posted


----------



## TabascoPrivatee17 (Dec 13, 2021)

ЯƎWO⅃ᖷ said:


> i'll tell you if you tell me if you're a dupe account



You really shouldn't talk to people like that online. I admit it was my fault for assuming you were genuine,  and/or maybe not realizing I was rude for asking you to tell the context/an personal story that you don't wish to write about online. But acting like that is going to come bite you in the ass one day.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## ЯƎWO⅃ᖷ (Dec 13, 2021)

TabascoPrivatee17 said:


> You really shouldn't talk to people like that online. I admit it was my fault for assuming you were genuine,  and/or maybe not realizing I was rude for asking you to tell the context/an personal story that you don't wish to write about online. But acting like that is going to come bite you in the ass one day.



don't take what i say personally. i really was just curious if this was someone's dupe. a large number of users were recently banned etc.

and i didn't think your question was rude. maybe i should use more emotes so i come across more friendly 

here go some now

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## TabascoPrivatee17 (Dec 13, 2021)

ЯƎWO⅃ᖷ said:


> don't take what i say personally. i really was just curious if this was someone's dupe. a large number of users were recently banned etc.
> 
> and i didn't think your question was rude. maybe i should use more emotes so i come across more friendly
> 
> here go some now


Oooh so thats what dupe means in this context. Thank you for clearing that up, and sorry for blowing up on you and misunderstanding the tone of your writing.  Are AI bots an issue over here too as over reddit?


----------



## ЯƎWO⅃ᖷ (Dec 14, 2021)

TabascoPrivatee17 said:


> Oooh so thats what dupe means in this context. Thank you for clearing that up, and sorry for blowing up on you and misunderstanding the tone of your writing.  Are AI bots an issue over here too as over reddit?



a dupe is a duplicate account. i have had some funny conversations with old friends on dupe accounts. 

did you get into naruto really late, or did you happen to come across the forum looking for other things? and don't worry about blowing up on me- you can't know everything when your new. I'm assuming you came over from reddit? hopefully, you're enjoying your experience here overall.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Aegon Targaryen (Dec 14, 2021)

Just...the entirety of this. 


@Soldierofficial @Santoryu @MaruUchiha @Djomla

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Yamato (Dec 18, 2021)



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## ЯƎWO⅃ᖷ (Dec 18, 2021)

i've been revisiting the phantom of the opera, and found some performances from god knows when


why are those people crying? i'm sorry that had me dead, even better than the amazing vocals


----------



## Yamato (Dec 21, 2021)



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Yamato (Feb 14, 2022)



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Feb 14, 2022)

I think about this and laugh a lot

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## NotBandit (Feb 16, 2022)

This

this


and this

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## ЯƎWO⅃ᖷ (Feb 16, 2022)

kanye west calling pete davidson "skete"

Reactions: Funny 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Yamato (Mar 7, 2022)



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Raiden (Mar 7, 2022)

Worldstar took down the video. But as a guy got off a horse, it started running and farting.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Canute87 (Mar 7, 2022)

I know the situation is serious but there was this video posting about how russians  killed 56 ukaraians and there's this one guy who's trying to keep the cover from being blown off.

It's probably satire.

Reactions: Informative 2


----------



## Yamato (Mar 13, 2022)




----------



## Jim (Mar 13, 2022)

some people were joking that i wasn't normal. 

I thought that was pretty funny so i laughed.


----------



## wibisana (Mar 14, 2022)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## wibisana (Mar 14, 2022)




----------



## Yamato (Mar 15, 2022)

Almost forgot about this

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Shanks (Mar 15, 2022)

Been busy and making money keeps me happy these days


----------



## Jim (Mar 15, 2022)

Shanks said:


> Been busy and making money keeps me happy these days


but privately printing money is illegal
j/k

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Raiden (Mar 15, 2022)

There was a presentation that had people making farting sounds outside of my hotel.


----------



## Jim (Mar 16, 2022)

Raiden said:


> There was a presentation that had people making farting sounds outside of my hotel.


maybe the presentation was actually a lesson on how to fart
j/k


----------



## ЯƎWO⅃ᖷ (Mar 16, 2022)

using my period thread to find out when my last period was because i forgot to update my app

and then realizing im a degen

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Raiden (Mar 16, 2022)

Jim said:


> maybe the presentation was actually a lesson on how to fart
> j/k



It might have been. Well attended.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Soljah (Mar 19, 2022)

Just started watching south side.  Chandra keeps telling her partner  officer good night his breath stinks from the first episode said he needs to floss.  7th episode they're in the car together and her partner officer goodnight finally flosses but every tooth he does he says ow and he is bleeding very bad out his mouth.  Tells her see I've flossed are u happy?


----------



## Yamato (Mar 20, 2022)



Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## ЯƎWO⅃ᖷ (Mar 25, 2022)

"monogamy? in this economy? it takes seven people to buy a house!"

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## ЯƎWO⅃ᖷ (Mar 26, 2022)

kanye west asked pete to apologize to his family for being born in his family


----------



## Mider T (Mar 26, 2022)

ЯƎWO⅃ᖷ said:


> "monogamy? in this economy? it takes seven people to buy a house!"





ЯƎWO⅃ᖷ said:


> kanye west asked pete to apologize to his family for being born in his family


"Love is cursed by monogamy"
-Kanye West


----------



## Yamato (Mar 27, 2022)



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Yamato (Mar 28, 2022)

DDJ’s recent outing and

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## ЯƎWO⅃ᖷ (Mar 30, 2022)

i just saw tiktok about a man who was asked to bring home some cabbage and brought home some iceberg lettuce

i have seen this happen in person to someone, and it just set me off. are there really people who don't know the difference between cabbage and iceburg lettuce?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Jim (Mar 30, 2022)

ЯƎWO⅃ᖷ said:


> i just saw tiktok about a man who was asked to bring home some cabbage and brought home some iceberg lettuce
> 
> i have seen this happen in person to someone, and it just set me off. are there really people who don't know the difference between cabbage and iceburg lettuce?


i don't know the difference between squash and cucumbers


----------



## Yamato (Mar 31, 2022)




----------



## Yamato (Apr 1, 2022)




----------



## Skyfall (Apr 1, 2022)



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Yamato (Apr 9, 2022)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Yamato (May 4, 2022)




----------



## Yamato (May 6, 2022)




----------



## Yamato (May 8, 2022)



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (May 9, 2022)

Watching Jarvis Johnson's Dhar Mann Bingo stream.


----------



## Rinoa (Jun 6, 2022)




----------



## Rinoa (Jun 7, 2022)

This too funny

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Yamato (Jun 27, 2022)




----------



## Gerjaffers786 (Jun 27, 2022)

Pigeons drinking water


----------



## Brian (Jul 1, 2022)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Karasu (Jul 1, 2022)

Turn up the volume to increase your viewing pleasure

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Karasu (Jul 1, 2022)

K - lemme preface this -- lest you think I'm a sadistic bastard that revels in the pain of others -- sometimes people laugh out of shock. So yeah. Fair warning - lots of head slams, face plants, scorpions, etc.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Soljah (Jul 2, 2022)

I was outside the bathroom at my job talking to a friend when the janitor walked up to us pissed.  My friend asked him what's wrong and he said "they done me wrong just now up front they done me wrong". He asked how janitor said some dude took a shit in the urinal about as long as his forearm.  I was crying

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Leo Fall (Jul 4, 2022)

Not counting the various posts and such on _here_.. 
I hung out with my dad & sister yesterday watching some fireworks. We left early(those in America know how it is..) and my sister and I decided to roll down our windows and shout random things to the people walking/hanging about. She would shout "Chicken poop" or "Burrito" and I'd shout "Hehn große"(which if my German lessons are correct, and if I've pieced it together correctly, means chicken poop). We're very mature lol. We got three reactions we saw, a guy staring directly at us when it was said, a guy who was finished walking the road walk whipping around confused, and then a guy bursting out laughing. 
We got a kick out of it, my dad was a bit bothered but ultimately, he did too.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## ClannadFan (Jul 4, 2022)

Binged the newest season of Kaguya sama recently, that was pretty funny

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Sunrider (Jul 8, 2022)

This cat is obsessed with folks that sneak snacks into theaters and the responses had me wheezing for most of the day.


----------



## Flowjr (Jul 10, 2022)

Talking with my  brother @Itachi


----------



## Casval Rem Aznable (Jul 10, 2022)

Konosuba season 2


----------



## Aegon Targaryen (Jul 10, 2022)




----------



## Leo Fall (Jul 11, 2022)

Brian said:


>


I feel bad for laughing but oh Gods how can I not? Pft-

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## trance (Jul 11, 2022)



Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Yamato (Jul 12, 2022)



Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Yamato (Jul 13, 2022)

Reminds me of that one Japanese line with "hahahahaha"


----------



## Lmao (Jul 13, 2022)

Is this the "EMOTIONAL DAMAGE" guy?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## jesusus (Jul 13, 2022)

When posters with a declining negative infinity function in neural assembly post something


----------



## Canute87 (Jul 13, 2022)



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Gerjaffers786 (Jul 13, 2022)

When I was playing street fighter and my opponent made a funny mistake and I won

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Leo Fall (Jul 14, 2022)

My cousin is about two years old. Today on a drive back home, we listened to the music my dad listened too. Vanilla Ice's Ice Ice Baby came on and my cousin just vibed. He was full on bouncing and making weird car sounds. It was so adorable and hilarious.


----------



## ЯƎWO⅃ᖷ (Jul 19, 2022)

"one thing about me, if he's gonna start acting nonchalant- im gonna start acting "not-cha-bitch"


----------



## Shanks (Jul 19, 2022)

"Things that Made you Laugh Recently"?
Seriously, the latest One Piece Telegram thread  

@Ren. @Captain Quincy @Mihawk @ClannadFan @Redline @Lmao

Reactions: Funny 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Redline (Jul 20, 2022)

In here or in the real world?


----------



## Redline (Jul 20, 2022)

Shanks said:


> "Things that Made you Laugh Recently"?
> Seriously, the latest One Piece Telegram thread
> 
> @Ren. @Captain Quincy @Mihawk @ClannadFan @Redline @Lmao


Nice tread by the way ..here I can just go wild and post whater makes..Me..myself and I laught!
Then maybe some of it will make you guys laught as well who knows


----------



## trance (Jul 20, 2022)



Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## trance (Jul 20, 2022)

Shanks said:


> "Things that Made you Laugh Recently"?
> Seriously, the latest One Piece Telegram thread
> 
> @Ren. @Captain Quincy @Mihawk @ClannadFan @Redline @Lmao


it'd be an even bigger joke if you posted there


----------



## Yamato (Jul 25, 2022)



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Traveling Swordsman (Jul 26, 2022)



Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## ЯƎWO⅃ᖷ (Jul 28, 2022)

i was watching kelis popping off about beyonce sampling her song without checking with her, and she shot some strays at a producer calling him a "amoeba" who "is so spineless, it's a wonder he can keep his neck up"   

wild

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## wibisana (Jul 28, 2022)




----------



## Francyst (Jul 31, 2022)



Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Yamato (Aug 1, 2022)



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Catamount (Aug 1, 2022)

Adult military men shrieking in joy like a child cause he found two puppers


----------



## ЯƎWO⅃ᖷ (Aug 10, 2022)

seeing @aiyanah playing yasuo had me laughing until i cried real tears

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Mider T (Aug 10, 2022)




----------



## Worm Juice (Aug 11, 2022)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## aiyanah (Aug 11, 2022)

ЯƎWO⅃ᖷ said:


> seeing @aiyanah playing yasuo had me laughing until i cried real tears


they thought i mained him though. 
champ plays itself, just gotta play forward. suddenly i'm doing the spin moves and making kids cosplay barry allen.
they actually believe i know what i'm doing, i'm just facerolling.
oh whoops i aggro'd all the summoner spells.


----------



## Traveling Swordsman (Aug 13, 2022)




----------



## Yamato (Aug 14, 2022)

People left and right of me puking their guts out earlier while fishing  

It was rather calm today for most of the trip, but when the bigger swells started coming in

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## wibisana (Aug 14, 2022)

@Schneider 
High quality comedy right here

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Schneider (Aug 15, 2022)

wibisana said:


> @Schneider
> High quality comedy right here


to non indos, there's an ongoing cop on cop murder that's going viral in the country. the killer being of a higher rank attempted to manipulate information and media which failed miserably as the case came to light. the comedy here being the earlier statements of our police dept which revealed themselves as pretty much the killer's errand boys and consequently bring a lot of questions on the integrity of our country's dear law enforcers (none?)


----------



## Yamato (Aug 16, 2022)




----------



## Lmao (Aug 16, 2022)




----------



## Lmao (Aug 16, 2022)

I've seen this one at least 10 times and it never fails to make me laugh. Andrew a legend

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Yamato (Aug 20, 2022)




----------



## Yamato (Aug 24, 2022)




----------



## Karasu (Aug 25, 2022)

Overall pretty funny. But  @ 30 seconds and then again at 3:33 - 3:50...watch that all the way and then have sweet dreams!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Yamato (Aug 27, 2022)




----------



## ClannadFan (Aug 29, 2022)

I couldn’t help laughing the moment I saw him. Actually, I think that was the first time I laughed since I came to that school. He might have looked stupid but it was the kind of stupid I wanted in on.


----------



## trance (Aug 30, 2022)



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Polaris (Aug 30, 2022)

Saw a video of a dude using barbie doll legs as a substitute for chopsticks

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Yamato (Sep 4, 2022)



Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## MrAnalogies (Sep 12, 2022)

For bellwork I had my students answer the question: have you ever been in a position where you needed to be a leader? One of my students said "yes, whenever I have to baby sit my siblings for my mom when she goes to her friends house to talk shit about us while I do her job for her". I was deceased.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Gin (Sep 12, 2022)

this

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Yamato (Oct 24, 2022)




----------



## Yamato (Oct 28, 2022)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shanks (Oct 29, 2022)

Yamato said:


>


EMOTIONAL DAMAGE!


----------



## Jim (Nov 1, 2022)



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Swarmy (Nov 1, 2022)



Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## ~Avant~ (Nov 2, 2022)

The urge to sing “The Lion Sleeps Tonight” is just a whim away…

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Swarmy (Nov 3, 2022)

A cute girl actually made eye contact with me yesterday at 11:32 outside the supermarket.

Reactions: Like 2 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Rinoa (Nov 3, 2022)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Swarmy (Nov 4, 2022)

I take this one personally.


----------



## Yamato (Nov 8, 2022)



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Yamato (Nov 11, 2022)

Mustachio man's giggles


----------



## Yamato (Nov 16, 2022)



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rinoa (Nov 24, 2022)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Galan (Nov 30, 2022)




----------



## Paradise (Nov 30, 2022)

I was with a girl, and at the finals when I dropped my pants to do things, she said she wouldn't let me put "that" on her.


----------



## wibisana (Dec 1, 2022)

Ive been bingeing some of these Tom x Anime videos lol

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Yamato (Dec 5, 2022)

The filter


----------



## Yamato (Dec 5, 2022)




----------



## Yamato (Dec 5, 2022)

One of the transcripts from my phone's voice message recording: "Your poop went in New York"

Reactions: Lewd 1


----------



## Galan (Dec 6, 2022)

Spain missing penalties

Reactions: Funny 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Dec 7, 2022)

So I think animals are hilarious, I watch a lot of animal videos


----------



## ЯƎWO⅃ᖷ (Dec 7, 2022)

i won 4 raptors vs lakers tickets at work today

i rejected them

told my friends about it and everyone had a melt down

then i told them the only player on the lakers i knew was steph curry and they all screamed "he plays for the warriors!"

Reactions: Funny 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Mider T (Dec 7, 2022)

ЯƎWO⅃ᖷ said:


> i won 4 raptors vs lakers tickets at work today
> 
> i rejected them
> 
> ...


Yeah not sure what you were thinking other than making everyone rage.


----------



## shieldbounce (Dec 7, 2022)

It turns out, marmalade on pancakes is way better than drizzling maple syrup which spills and makes a mess everywhere.

Orange or any type of citrue fruit marmalade along with sour cream (mix it with sugar first) is the go to for pancake toppings.

It's unbelievable how good this combination actually tastes!

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## ЯƎWO⅃ᖷ (Dec 7, 2022)

Mider T said:


> Yeah not sure what you were thinking other than making everyone rage.



lol, im just woefully ignorant about basketball


----------



## Smoke (Dec 8, 2022)

Love this type of humor


----------



## Yamato (Dec 8, 2022)




----------



## Swarmy (Dec 8, 2022)

It appears I still have a soul.


----------



## Rinoa (Dec 12, 2022)

This too funny


----------



## Rinoa (Dec 14, 2022)



Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Swarmy (Dec 15, 2022)

That glass of tap water had taste.


----------



## Canute87 (Dec 15, 2022)




----------



## Rinoa (Dec 17, 2022)




----------



## Canute87 (Dec 17, 2022)




----------



## Smoke (Dec 17, 2022)




----------



## Galan (Dec 21, 2022)

Tite Kubo is modern day Picasso.


----------



## Rinoa (Dec 30, 2022)




----------



## Aegon Targaryen (Dec 30, 2022)




----------



## Psychic (Dec 31, 2022)




----------



## Yamato (Dec 31, 2022)

the dog at 2:02

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rinoa (Jan 1, 2023)



Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Yamato (Sunday at 2:08 AM)




----------



## Yamato (Monday at 4:17 AM)




----------

